# Going to crave Marmite like there's no tomorrow!!!



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all, i'm sorry and don't want to sound like a whingeing pom but it's only just came to me that i don't know how on Earth i'm going to survive without Marmite (i know pathetic isn't it). So i decided to buy and try out Vegemite - and i'm sorry Australia but it just doesn't taste as nice as Marmite.

I'm pretty sure you can't get Marmite in Oz (Well not just yet) until i arrive that is; i'm going to have so do something about that one - unless someone else has tried and failed - if so i would like to hear all about it! :


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yuck! I hate the stuff but my husband loves it. We haven't found it yet out here but since we are in a regional town that doesn't always mean anything. 

Good luck on your search, 
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Yuck! I hate the stuff but my husband loves it. We haven't found it yet out here but since we are in a regional town that doesn't always mean anything.
> 
> Good luck on your search,
> Karen


Hey Kaz, you haven't lived yet if you don't eat Marmite! 

Anyway if your hubby does come across the stuff keep me posted, i'm on a mission now!


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

There's a show on over here on the Bravo cable channel called Top Chef. One of the contestants in this new series is a Kiwi of impeccable taste; one of his secret ingredients he was allowed to use was Marmite which he used in a recipe (can't remember what) for which he got a commendation for!

WooHoo!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi all, i'm sorry and don't want to sound like a whingeing pom but it's only just came to me that i don't know how on Earth i'm going to survive without Marmite (i know pathetic isn't it). So i decided to buy and try out Vegemite - and i'm sorry Australia but it just doesn't taste as nice as Marmite.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can't get Marmite in Oz (Well not just yet) until i arrive that is; i'm going to have so do something about that one - unless someone else has tried and failed - if so i would like to hear all about it! :


Just a thought ;
As marmite has been mentioned lots of times on a product you cant get over there , why not speak with the Marmite manufacturers / distributors and start importing the stuff . double the price and sell loads then retire early


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

You're on your own there....awful stuff!

Just checked Coles online website and you can get marmite at $3.08 for a 250g jar (made my Sanitarium).

Dolly

PS I crave HP 'fruity' sauce


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't get Marmite in Oz (Well not just yet) until i arrive that is; i'm going to have so do something about that one - unless someone else has tried and failed - if so i would like to hear all about it! :


You may be in luck! East of Brisbane is Birkdale (approx. 30KM). There you'll find a store called Britain on the Bayside which looks like they sell the good stuff 

They have an email address which you may want to use to see what they've got there.

Good luck


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Or here even..... Scottish Products, Scottish Food and Drink, Haggis - Highland Fling Products

Dolly


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

I was craving several food items when I came out to the US - right up until I came across the wackiest weirdest supermarket around - Jungle Jims (the man's even setting up his own monorail for heavens sakes!) - and there I spotted an aisle with Marmite, Heinz Baked Beans, Robertsons Marmalade and of course to cap it off, numerous varieties of Cadbury's chocolate.

Heaven!

I wish you as much luck and blessings in locating a similar slice of home in Brisbane as I did here in the US!


----------



## Loeske17 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Global*

I wouldn't worry too much. I've moved all over the globe and it's basically impossible to NOT find what you crave. There's usually and international supermarket somewhere, sometimes they store it in the "exotic" () section of a regular supermarket, and otherwise there's always the internet! Mind though that you might have to order it way before you're running low as it might take some time to get to you. Since it's a product in a jar and in no need of cooling till opened ( I'm assuming here, i don't touch the stuff!), it shouldn't be a problem. Me however.... i'm gonna have to live without my Frikandellen during my stay in OZ. The chance of me buying it there is slim to none, and since it's frozen it won't be a brilliant idea asking friends/family to bring it with them on the 24 flight.... Heck I even if they could i doubt they'll be allowed to bring it into the country! "Miss/Sir, what's in this?" ... "eeeh...dunno, it's a mystery to everyone!". sigh...

Speaking of frozen foods i crave... I want Eggo's!


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*I hate the stuff, but!*

Hi there,

Coles actually have a section of english products, they have things like weetabix because their weetbix (which is what they call it) is horrible and my husband wont eat it. you pay about $8 for it too, for a box of 24, you check the price of weetabix 24 pack next time your in tescos! anyway, they have other things like hp sauce! devon custard, colmans mustard, sticky toffee pudding in tins.......... so there is hope.
The one thing you need to be prepared for is the chocolate tastes horrible over here, they put a wax in it to stop it from melting ( i have a friend who is quite high up in cadburys) when ever friends or relatives have bought english chocolate out here it always melts and then goes a bit funny, its weird.just stock up on it!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all, thanks for all your posts, i can't believe it not only can you get Marmite in Oz but Cadbury's chocolate! OMG, i thought i wouldn't be able to survive without that too!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Or here even..... Scottish Products, Scottish Food and Drink, Haggis - Highland Fling Products
> 
> Dolly


Hey Dolly cheers for that, very useful indeed and i'll sure be giving him a visit!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Marmite update!*

Just a quick Marmite update 

My husband spotted some in Coles supermarket although it is made by Sanitarium, but it is actually called Marmite. He hasn't tried it yet so not sure if it will taste the same. 

He also thinks that the Cadbury's chocolate is sweeter here. 

Regards
Karen (and Marmite loving husband)


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Kaz, thanks for that. Please keep me posted when your hubby does the Marmite test on the Sanitarium!

Oh and I could live with Cadbury's chocolate being sweeter!


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

For me Marmite's like baked beans and tomato ketchup - other's may imitate but none ever come close as the real deal (that goes quadruply for vegimate - blugh!)


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

heheh well I can't say that I miss Marmite (yuck!) but there are things from the US that I really miss now! I can say that culture shock has DEFINITELY hit!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi all, thanks for all your posts, i can't believe it not only can you get Marmite in Oz but Cadbury's chocolate! OMG, i thought i wouldn't be able to survive without that too!


It may say 'Cadbury's' on the label, but it doesn't taste the same 

Dolly


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dolly said:


> It may say 'Cadbury's' on the label, but it doesn't taste the same
> 
> Dolly



Funny to read this post.
Im an Aussie living in Dubai, and we get the terrible UK Cadbury's
Cadbury's Oz is definately sweeter, and creamier...its advertised as glass and a 1/2 milk in it......whereas we find the UK one so dry and crumbly !!!!
We have a friend visiting us from Oz at the moment, and he bought heaps of the "good stuff" with him !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

sgilli3 said:


> Funny to read this post.
> Im an Aussie living in Dubai, and we get the terrible UK Cadbury's
> Cadbury's Oz is definately sweeter, and creamier...its advertised as glass and a 1/2 milk in it......whereas we find the UK one so dry and crumbly !!!!
> We have a friend visiting us from Oz at the moment, and he bought heaps of the "good stuff" with him !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh well, i'll just have to force myself to have a taster session and give it a go! lol.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> heheh well I can't say that I miss Marmite (yuck!) but there are things from the US that I really miss now! I can say that culture shock has DEFINITELY hit!



Hey Tiffani, did you make it to Oz in one piece then? How are things coming along for you? And how are you dealing with those pesky spiders?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Celts,

yeah we made it! We've been here about two months now, and we're sorted for jobs, house, and a car. We just need for our dog to come out and she'll be joining us in May (June after the month of quarantine).

The biggest shock has been the price of EVERYTHING. The salaries are higher though so that helps make up for it. 

The spiders haven't been much of a problem yet; I've been very lucky. I have only seen two so far and one was teeny tiny so it doesn't even count hehe.

The other thing is that a lot of people told us that central heating isn't really necessary here, but it is. Don't be fooled into thinking that you can live without it. It gets COLD here in the winter. maybe not freezing cold, but certainly cold enough to chill a house and unless you want microclimates throughout the house (warm where the gas fireplace is, frigid in the bedroom, etc) or putting space heaters all over the place -- like we're doing now -- definitely go for the central heating!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Yes you can buy marmite here but it tastes nothing like the UK one. Try Mightymite, it tastes more like UK marmite. As for central heating, you don't need it here. Reverse cycle airconditioning is what you need. In winter you only need to have the heat cycle on for a very short time to take the chill off. I am well acclimatised, 42 years, and don't find the winters very cold!


----------



## abrenn (Aug 9, 2009)

There is the South African Marmite which I am not sure if you can get in Brisbane, but available from the South African shop in Melbourne, which keeps us going. The New Zealand one is also very good if you can find it.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can get UK Marmite from here:
British Confectionery and British Groceries from BRITISH SWEETS AND TREATS - Also supplying Scottish USA and New Zealand lollies and groceries. English Confectionary

Or look for 'Our Mate' brand in the shops. The AU Marmite is made by Sanitarium and is not the UK taste stuff.



abrenn said:


> There is the South African Marmite which I am not sure if you can get in Brisbane, but available from the South African shop in Melbourne, which keeps us going. The New Zealand one is also very good if you can find it.


----------

